# lonnie



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lonnie died the other day, idk why! RIP, you will be missed!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. =( *hugs*


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sorry *hugs*


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

:-( *hugs*


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm sorry about Lonnie )=

My favorite Bettas on this site are dying )= Lonnie was a beauty, I'll miss hearing about him, but I'm glad he was a Betta who lived life in a big tank with a good owner who cared for him. R.I.P. Lonnie.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Lonnie.


----------

